# Angry Birds on the Fire



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm a new Angry Birds addict (since getting my Fire).  Sorry if this has already been answered before - but does it seem to you that the birds aren't as powerful on the Fire (maybe on Android) as on other devices.  I have searched for some solutions on the internet - and when I try them - the bird doesn't hit the target as hard as in the solution.  Or am I just imagining it..  Not sure if it is a hardware issue or what?  Gets kinda frustrating - I can hit the exact same spot and nothing happens.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I here your pain..... I think it is a little weak as well. I did notice that there.are.different birds that do different things and if you tap your screen after you lounch the birds you get different affects.

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

The Rio version works fine on my Fire. Only problem is I'm a lousy shot!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Sometimes you have to hit *just* the right spot to get the full impact.  I always go until I get 3 stars before moving on to the next level.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't seem to have any problems with mine. I've played Angry Birds and Angry Birds Seasons. Like Dragle said, sometimes you have to hit an exact spot for full impact.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I guess I just finished the end of the game! Didn't even realize I was on the last level (the Birthday party one)  Unless there are more levels if you get the ad-free paid version?


----------



## ilmkidunya1 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have tested all the version on it and all working very well


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

I just suck at Angry Birds.  How many rounds are there anyway?


----------

